#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in gwalior | Best Btech/BE colleges in gwalior

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 4 Engineering Colleges in Gwalior:*
IIITM,GwaliorMITS GwaliorGwalior Engineering CollegeMaharana Pratap College of Technology (MPCT)
*1.) IIITM,Gwalior*

*Year of Establishment:* 1997.

*Affiliation:* Deemed University.

*Courses:* 

B.Tech(ICT) + M.Tech(ICT)B.Tech.(ICT) + MBA
*Fee Structure:* 
*Course*
*Tuition Fees*
*Semester Fees (Examination)*
*Registration/Enrolment Fees etc.*
*One Time Payments**
*Total Institute Fees*
*Hostel Room Charges*
*Hostel Mess Fees (Includes Rs.2000/- as security)*










IPG
25,000
1,000
2,700
7,200
35,900
6,500
8,000




*Placement:* NA.

*Address:*Morena Link Road  Gwalior, Madhya Pradesh 474010.





  Similar Threads: ITM University, Gwalior btech admission 2014 cutoff fee placement facilities Amity School of Engineering, Amity University, Gwalior btech admission   2014 cutoff fee placement facilities Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.)* *MITS Gwalior
*

*Year of Establishment:* 1957.

*Affiliation:* Autonoums Institute.

*Courses:* 

Electrical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringCivil EngineeringCSE/ITElectronics & Communication EngineeringChemical Engineering
*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* NA.

*Address:*Gola Ka Mandir, Racecourse Road, Morar, Gwalior  Madhya Pradesh 474005.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) Gwalior Engineering College
*
*Year of Establishment:* 2003.

*Affiliation:* Rajiv Gandhi Technical University.

*Courses:* 
Electronics & CommunicationComputer Science & EngineeringMechanical EngineeringInformation Technology
*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
*Amdocs*
*Arrti(P) Ltd Chemical, Mumbai*
Bridgestone

*CDAC,Bangalore*
*CDAC,Mumbai*
*CMC*

*Ganpec*
*HCL BPO*
*HCL Infosystem*

*HCM Technologies*
*HCL Technologies*
*IBM*

*Indus Software Ltd*
*Redcell*
*Reliance Telecom*

*Siemens*
*SMCEL*
*Sopra*

*Sony Ericsson*
*Sumeru Software,* 
*Tata Motors,* 

*TCS*
*Technomax solution soft comp*
*Tropolite- Dabur Food*

*Vodafone*
*Wipro BPO*
*Yogi Tech Savies*

*Apex Technologies, Vadodara*
*M Phasis*
*Synergy Technologies, Mumbai*

*Steria*



*Address:*Airport Road, Maharajpura, Gwalior (M.P.) - 474015, India.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) Maharana Pratap College of Technology (MPCT)*

*Year of Establishment:* 1996.

*Affiliation:* Rajiv Gandhi Proudyogiki Vishwavidyalaya.

*Courses:* 
Mechanical EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical EngineeringInformation Technology
*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
We are running A full fledged Training and Placement Cell in MPCT headed by a senior faculty as the TPO. The cell remains in constant touch with number of leading industries and organizations. It provides career counseling to the students. The Institute has been successful in placing its students in various prestigious organizations.Industrialists, technocrats and relevant high officials are invited to guide our students, so that they may not feel any problem in placement of jobs of their interest. 

*Address:*Putli Ghar Road (Near Jiwaji University) Gwalior - 474006 (M.P.), India.

----------

